# My Form is Improving !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

My velocity has increased and my intuitive aiming is also getting faster and more consistent, The forks now pull the pouch out of my hand better as they move forward toward to target as my pouch hand moves back. I have done this style but I'm now getting much more comfortable with it after not shooting much for some 30 + years. I'm now starting to stretch out those tubes without fear of being smacked or something going wrong.

I also just recently started setting up with the pouch hand a bit further back than before, which allows my fork hand to keep moving toward the target as my pouch hand goes back. The fork hand moving forward helps me a lot to gain a longer draw as my pouch hand is close to my total draw length position and thus increases velocity.

I'm very happy the way things are going with my set up. The new lot of 210gr+ egg sinkers hit like a ton of bricks, and I'm pushing them out at +190fps with pseudo 3060 and single Kent 5/16od x 1/16w tubes.

Things are slowly improving !

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

WOW! That's almost 17 foot pounds of energy ... That will certainly do some damage when it connects.

Sounds like you have found a technique that suits you.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles said:


> WOW! That's almost 17 foot pounds of energy ... That will certainly do some damage when it connects.
> 
> Sounds like you have found a technique that suits you.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Yes, Charles, I spent a lot of time trying to balance ammo weight and tube speed, along with simplicity and all else considered for my style of shooting.

The starting point of pouch hand further back really helps in keeping my fork hand moving forward and when released I believe it may help with some projectile speed also.

Upon release the fork tips are pushed towards the target which actually rotates the fork to my right (I hold the sling in my right hand).

wll


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Power is all well and good, young padawan, but.... can you fire that lead sinker through a quarter at 11 yards?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds good Man... 'bout time for a video?


----------

